# fla license



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Coming to fla for vacation. Do I need license to surf fish ? If so how much does it cost I will be there 2 weeks


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/License/LicPermit_SWFishing.htm


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

dont need one on a pier. if surffishing you can get one at a local tackle shop or walmart or sporting good retailers near the beach.:fishing:


----------



## johnfitz46 (Apr 13, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> dont need one on a pier. if surffishing you can get one at a local tackle shop or walmart or sporting good retailers near the beach.:fishing:


Some piers, not all piers. Just depends on whether the pier has a blanket license or not.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Tom G said:


> Coming to fla for vacation. Do I need license to surf fish ? If so how much does it cost I will be there 2 weeks


The shoreline fishing license is available to Florida residents only. Nonresident saltwater anglers must purchase a regular nonresident saltwater fishing license at $17 for three days, $30 for seven days or $47 for one year, regardless of whether they fish from shore or a vessel. These prices include administrative fees, but handling fees are additional.


----------

